# How To Verify If Your New Driver's License Is Genuine



## mrsam (Apr 13, 2017)

Carrying around a fake driver's license is illegal. Due to corruption in some of the government parastatals, some Nigerians unknowingly get issued with fake driver's licenses putting them into trouble. Listed below are the steps to verify if your new driver's license is genuine.

1. Go to www.nigeriadriverslicence.org


2. Click on DL Application


3. Click on Re-Issue of Driver’s License from the drop down for VALID Driver’s License or Renewal of Driver’s License for EXPIRED Driver’s License


4. Supply Driver’s License Number and Date of Birth in the dialog box that opens


5. Click on search


6. Click Ok from the pop up box, after confirming the Drivers License number to be correct


7. This will pull up your information as supplied when you processed the New Driver’s License


8. If it does not pull up your data, means your New Driver’s License is Fake and is not in FRSC Data Base

_*Note: This is only for New Driver's Licenses*_ 

Good luck.


For more vehicle related issues, click the links below

*How To Obtain A Driving Learner's Permit In Nigeria*

*6 Important Vehicle Documents Police, FRSC & VIO Will Always Ask You*


----------



## Heawhy01 (Oct 15, 2019)

Good day. Pleas I have a serious matter that I will love you to look in to. My name is zianab. I applied for driving license since January. At Ikotun Lagos. And up till now. I am unable to get my driving license. one officer wole orisasanope collected #27,000 from me. And now he is not picking my calls. Each time I go there. I always meet so many people that we have the same issues with the same man. Officer Wole orisasanpe. I even have like 10 people's contact that have the same issues with the man. Plus help us out . This is very unfair for you to have such officer to head a driving license unit. Contact me for any other infomatiom needed.


----------



## Owhonda wosu Patrick (Sep 13, 2021)

Pls I lost my original driver's license. That will expire on the 24-05-2023. This is my date of birth 24-05-1990. No phc64258AA15. Pls how can I print it online to use until it expires. Thanks


----------

